# eTrex 30x + great divide???



## el maestro (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello there,

I just noticed that REI is having a pretty big sale til this monday on the Garmin eTrex 30x bundle and I'm wondering if I should take advantage of this sale. 

I want to specifically use this for riding a portion of the great divide this summer (the Canadian prologue to Helena MT) and would like to have a device that I can mount on my handlebar and use for navigation - i.e. load a map for the route so I'm not constantly pulling out paper maps. Is this even possible with this device?? Anyone have any experience with this unit in particular? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## NickandBruce (Sep 18, 2014)

Yup. Probably one of the best if not the best choice for bikepacking.

I use the 20x and a friend uses the 30 or 30x, either way they are very similar. I've only done a few multi day trips using one for navigation but its been easy to use and reliable. The rechargeable batteries I use in it last for over 2 days between swaps/recharge which is plenty in my book.

I looked around a bunch and noticed that the eTrex GPS units are on a ton of other bikepacking rigs, so I knew I wouldn't be the guinea pig, and that there would be lots of other support available online. 

I didn't want to shell out the extra cash for 30x but sometimes think a better compass and altimeter would be cool. If you don't mind spending a bit more I'd go for it.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

^ What he said ^

Make sure you get out an use it, and experiment with cycling through the different screens, and learn to customize them, BEFORE YOUR GD RIDE.

I went on an organized ride a couple weeks ago, and signed up for the 40 mi dirt (road) ride. There was also a 60 mile dirt (road) ride and some roadie rides. I had used my 20x a couple times, but nothing extensive. Well, I got ahead of my peeps, who left at the rear of our 40 miler group, and just stayed with the riders that were on my same pace. Short story, I had downloaded the 40 mile track, but was zoomed out on the screen more than I probably should have been. I followed the 60 mile group when they turned off the 40 miler route, but the track I was supposed to be following was still in the middle of my screen so I thought I was on track. I couldn't get it to refresh to show ME on that track, though, and I didn't know what that straight blue line heading off to the ENE was. Well, I was at the other end of that line, but not wanting to stop, I went about 12 miles off course (and then had to ride an extra 20 miles to get to the finish line). But it was a great experience!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

dan p said:


> would like to have a device that I can mount on my handlebar and use for navigation - i.e. load a map for the route so I'm not constantly pulling out paper maps. Is this even possible with this device?? Anyone have any experience with this unit in particular? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


That's what it is made for so yes it's definitely possible.

Aside from the GPS itself you'll need:

- bike handlebar mount
- topo maps for both Alberta and MT
- Garmin Basecamp software loaded on your computer
- a GPS route or a GPS track for the portion of the GDR you want to ride.
- batteries for the trip [without using a lot of backlight lithium AA's last several days of riding]

I use GPS tracks for bikepacking. It puts a line on my map that I can reference and follow, but it doesn't give me turn by turn directions. I don't find that necessary.


----------



## el maestro (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks so much for the feedback and thanks vikb for the specifics on what I'll need, the deal I'm looking at comes with some software the exact details are here:

Garmin eTrex 30x TOPO Bundle - REI.com

anyone know if the software that comes with it will be helpful/useful for my trip? also, any issues with using the garmin in conjunction with a mac?

Again thanks for the help!!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Topo USA will work from the CDN border through your route in MT. You'll need a Alberta topo map if you want to see any details as you ride. You can just load a GPS track for your route without any base maps. That will still show you where to go, but you won't see any local features as you ride.

I use my Garmin Etrex 20 on a Mac. No issues at all.


----------



## dh024 (Dec 11, 2010)

If you are looking for some decent topo maps for the Helena to Banff section, check out these free garmin-compatible maps:
Northwest Topos Garmin Compatible Map - GPSFileDepot

The very last bit of the route near Banff isn't on the map image, but you can't really get lost on that little stretch.


----------



## mdilthey (Dec 15, 2014)

vikb said:


> That's what it is made for so yes it's definitely possible.
> 
> Aside from the GPS itself you'll need:
> 
> ...


Do you run your GPS non-stop? Or, is it possible to check your next 3-5 turns, and then switch it off and ride to the next checkpoint? I have the eTrex 20, and I'm practicing with it, but I don't know how reliant I want to be on it if I actually do tour the GD. I would ideally like to only replace the batteries 3-5 times over the course of a 1-month ride.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Great thread. Answers questions that have been rattling around in the back of my head for a bit.
I'm planning the Banff to Helena stretch mid June next year. Planning on one week after the grand departure.


----------



## hybris (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a Montana 650 for work. The larger screen is good but touch screen is a PITA. Every time something brushes the screen it moves the view or opens a menu and canges settings. Cant turn the thing on to record a trail and put it in your pocket or backpack. Only get 3 or 4 hours use before the batteries need recharging. Am keen to get a 30 for personal use. The barometer would give more accurate elevation information than straight GPS


----------



## chipolopolo (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys,

Just looking around on the forum and saw this thread. 

I did the TD in 2014, had to bail midway through Montana, (ankles from snow pushes) I used the etrex 30, great device. I think the only difference in earnest between the 20 and 30 as far as usable features is the 30 has heart rate. (I think). 

As to the question about batteries, I used a dynamo front hub. They make complete sense for this use. It will run on the power from the hub and will automatically switch over to the internal battery when speeds are too slow (4.5 MPH) to run the device. Also, when you switch on your light, it will again, internally switch over to battery. 

I bought a Schmidt Son28 hub. it's awesome to be able to charge stuff while riding and not be reliant upon batteries.


----------

